# Bikesdirect Endorsement



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

Ordered three bikes on a Monday. Order confirmation and UPS tracking.

Next Monday as scheduled the boxes arrived.

Tuesday put the bikes together, BEAUTIFUL.

Vent Noir and 300HT for me and a Cafe Latte for her. The Ferrari Black, Silver and Pearl White paint is perfect and the mechanical fit was solid.

Rotation direction arrow on roadbike tires. 


Patiently waiting for summer, MN.:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Photos, perhaps?


----------



## TexasSpoke (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, photos please. Like this:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=120338

Thanks!  

Ride On!
-TexasSpoke


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

2bro said:


> Ordered three bikes on a Monday. Order confirmation and UPS tracking.
> 
> Next Monday as scheduled the boxes arrived.
> 
> ...


Great! Congrats
Somewhat related to this but maybe not.... I've been looking at the Immortal Force or the Pro and analyzing the specs (it would be my third bike so i know what I'm looking for). I've had somewhat of a difficult time getting specifics on a few items: the stem: rise, length, Handlebars: weight, drop and reach (could not find it on-line) Wheelset: Ritchey Pro (but this a generic designation, there is a protocol model but not a a pro) weight, spoke count. Seatpost: the Force seatpost has the same description as the Pro seatpost: carbon fiber, but I understand from another post and from BD the Pro has an alum post.... So my question to you is: is everything (component or part) as you expected/understood. Am I being too picky to learn exactly what each part is?
Should i just buy the frameset and build it up myself?


----------



## rocman13 (Apr 7, 2008)

I recently purchased an Immortal Force. The seat post says "FSA carbon Pro", but it is a carbon wrap. It is a layer of carbon fiber wrapped around an aluminum seat post. I checked FSA's web site and I didn't see this particular post, it may be an OEM product, or I didn't look hard enough. The seat post weighs 298 grams, and seems to be well made. The seat on top of the post was... not great. I replaced both the post and the seat before the maiden ride with the post and seat off my old bike (though I have to admit, I have never used a "stock" seat on any bike I have purchased, I always replace them).

The rims have a sticker that says Ritchey OCR PRO, and on the opposite side of the wheel, it says Ritchey D)S PRO. The hubs are also Ritchey. The front is a 20 bladed spoke count, the rear 24 bladed spokes. Don't know the weight, but they look nice enough. The rear wheel needed a little tweaking on the truing stand out of the box, so I put a set of Performance Titans I had on the bike and I still haven't gotten around to truing the Richey wheel. The Titans seem to be reasonably comparable to the Ritchey wheels, plus the tires on the Titans have Michilans that are red, and they look great with the Force's finish and trim.

I don't think you are being too picky at all. I spent several months deciding which bike to buy. I leaned towards BD because I bought a Fantom Elite DS mountain bike last year from them (on a friends recommendation) and I was very satisfied with it. I am also very satisfied with my Immortal Force, it met all my expectations and then some. Keep digging and you will find just the right ride for you. Good luck!!


----------



## elevated (Apr 26, 2007)

> but it is a carbon wrap. It is a layer of carbon fiber wrapped around an aluminum seat post.


recently got a Windsor Knight (haven't ridden yet), which also features the carbon "veneered" aluminum post. Gaudiest, most ridiculous and annoying thing i've ever experienced on a bike. it's like plastic "spinna" style hubcaps. when you can't afford the real thing, why not make your cheap ride look even worse!

all you can do is ask.... why....


[so far the rest of the bike is looking pretty good though.]


----------



## Old Pa (Jul 4, 2008)

My recent experience with BikesDirest getting a Motobecan Century Pro was similar; good customer service communication, prompt shipping, product received in perfect condition. Minor assembly was not a drama. Planned to replace the saddle and pedals with my preferences, but those supplied with the bike were entirely serviceable (not like Specialized's pedals) and allowed me to check everything out before upgrading these components.


----------



## Johnna (Sep 8, 2008)

*Great Deal*

I showed a cyclist my* Motobecane Vent Noir *yesterday and he was very impressed with tubing and overall part assembly, commenting "this looks like a stiff ride". 
He nearly fell off his 5000$ bike when he learned the cost was $650.00 delivered. 
I rode a Ross for thirty years and always wanted to upgrade to a more modern and lighter bike but could not afford the $1500.00 I was seeing as a generally as a cost. 
Thanks to *BikesDirect.com *I truly can have my champaign tastes on a paupers budget. Ha.. so there ! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

*Vent Noir*

Rode all summer. 

Clean and oiled the chain. Adjusted the screw for brake pad wear. 

Other than that it's just been filling the water bottles and RIDE RIDE RIDE.


----------



## Johnna (Sep 8, 2008)

*Idiot*

Intelligence test ? you FAIL


----------



## hkpc20790 (Jul 11, 2009)

2bro said:


> Ordered three bikes on a Monday. Order confirmation and UPS tracking.
> 
> Next Monday as scheduled the boxes arrived.
> 
> ...


Make sure you go through the whole bike a few times. I order the Mercier orion al it said on the web site it's 8 speed but it comes with a 9 speed casette and a 8 speed shifter.
Need to replace the shifter.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Still no pictures....


----------



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

It maybe all good up until you need customer service.
I was once a proud owner of a motobecane immortal force until the rear drive dropoff snapped while riding up hill.

I sent the whole bike back paid for bikesdirect which was nice.
Then after about a week or two he saw the frame and gave me a few choices, pay 400$ for a new Black frame and reuse my white fork.. *no thanks*

take a cheaper aluminum frame, windsor? i think

I asked him if I could just buy a new Kestrel frame and reuse my old parts and he agreed. so I paid xxx$ for the new frame and fork and got my bike in about 2 weeks as it had to be shipped to him, parts changed out and shipped to me. To my surprise he did give me a new rear derailleur and front derailleur, the front because the kestrel frame is a braze on not clamp so i guess thats a given.

Keep in mind he had told me he would do free labor and shipping.
When I got the Kestrel bike, the cables were not connected or adjusted to either derailleur, front brake, stem was stuck in the box somewhere. 
I also didnt get the Kestrel seatpost like I had hoped.

I had to spend a few hours connecting, adjusting everything myself.

So I sent a PM to Mike of BD asking about the seat post or if I could buy it, he replied that a seat post is a component and separate from the bike I am impossible to satisfy etc.

I wanted to give him the business of buying the seat post but he quoted me the msrp price of 160$. It was too bad I didnt jump on the one I saw on ebay for 50$.. heck it was probably the one that should have came with my bike.

After riding the new Kestrel bike though last weekend, it is a much better ride. Power transfer is wonderful, I didnt realize I could ride this much better reason being the frame stiffness.


----------

